

Why I Left Android for the iPhone - peterkchen
http://wojdylosocialmedia.com/left-android-iphone/

======
headstorm
_There are some Android smartphones that are still running operating systems
that are two or three versions old. I am not going to get into the technical
reasons for this but I think it is silly. Why should a Samsung Galaxy SII
Skyrocket be running an operating system that is completely different from the
Nexus 4? All Apple iPhones are running the same operating system._

How can multiple versions of android os be considered different operating
systems, but multiple versions of the iphone os not different?

~~~
err4nt
Well I'm not an android guy per se, but I'll take a crack at it. In the iOS
side of things, there is ONE distribution that has versions. You may be at an
older or newer version than another iPhone user, but it's always in the same
upgrade path.

With Android there is an OS, and like Linux distributions there have risen up
a number of distributions of android. Each device maker is able to use android
for free to build a distribution for their phones, but it's up to the phone
companies to maintain support and bring updates to their distribution. Because
of this, different android phones at the same version in different
distributions could be considered different OSes, and different android phones
in the same distribution with different version numbers could be the same OS.

That's my understanding of it, and also why non-Google android phones often
lag in support. It's all a numbers game and the phone companies make sure the
best sellers get the fastest updates and get around to supporting the phones
that aren't selling anymore when they have a chance

------
joshdance
My friend had an Android phone. She was pretty good with tech. But her and I,
working together, could not solve some of her issues. Android is infinitely
more customizable, but the iPhone, as a general rule, just works.

~~~
maxerickson
What were a couple of them?

~~~
joshdance
Had a text message that would not go away. Ever. Killed every app, reset every
messaging service. If she did reset her phone she would have to re-download
her apps. Sync wouldn't work? And her data would come on at random times. She
didn't have unlimited so it was a stress she didn't want. :)

~~~
sandmansandine
Text message that wouldn't go away doesn't sound as bad as one you never
receive re: iMessage

------
ASneakyFox
tune in next week on why icecream is better in a bowl than a mug.

